# bikejoring



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I took Rudi out yesterday just to see if she liked it. She didn't go far at all, just down the parking path pretty much. She seemed to take to it well, although it was obvious that Belle was way more into it and was definitely leading haha.

I'm going to try to get some action shots or something of Belle, should be going out today... it's just too hard while I'm on the bike hoping I don't drop the camera lolz and if i'm not on the bike and i'm trying to take a picture she won't focus on what she's supposed to be doing -_- gotta work on that 
anyways, here's a couple pictures lol

sorry this first one keeps flipping over and i'm too lazy to make photobucket fix themselves 









































Thanks for looking


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks like fun! Yeah action shots would be cool but don't fall of the bike! lol


----------

